# Sticky  " The dog food project " Ingredient list for most



## BROWNDOG

I ran across this link the other day and thought it might be usefull when comparing different dog foods. This guy apparently spent alot of time reserching all the different brands.

http://forums.dogfoodproject.com/postli ... rd=dogfood


----------



## bear_dog

BROWNDOG said:


> I ran across this link the other day and thought it might be usefull when comparing different dog foods. This guy apparently spent alot of time reserching all the different brands.
> 
> http://forums.dogfoodproject.com/postli ... ogfooquote] You might want to try Fisher creek Pet Foods out of Wis.they make feeds for hard hunting dogs,and sled dogs everone over here are very happy with it I use alot of it . I have 20 bear dogsI have a cell number for them 715-905-0319 they are great people to deal with BEAR DOG give them a call


----------



## yukisong

:beer: :beer:

------------------------------


----------



## jwdinius1

WOW!! :beer:


----------



## birdog105

This is what I feed... I physically watched my dog's energy level boost as I switched him over from Purina products.

I use the blue bag(adult maintenace) during the off-training season
and switch to the active formula during hunting season... I like that the ingredients are so close that I don't have to wein him from bag to bag.
http://www.countryvetpetfood.com/dog-fu ... hletes.cfm


----------



## bear_dog

please keep this post going thank you . Dave


----------



## BBD25

Anyone else get an error message when clicking on the link? I was going to refer to the guide to maybe change my 11 year old labs food.


----------



## vernahll4

I get an error message too. Though I often read articles on comparing different dog food brands I would have been interested in reading this one too.


----------



## Giselle Bertha

In fact, some of the problems you can find the answer on Google.

____________________________________________


----------



## KEN W

Check this out.....Just about every dogfood is listed here and its ingredients.The 5 star system is basically based on vegitable vs meat ingredients.Some eye openers.Most of the highly publicised brands are not rated very high.

I get 4-Health from Tractor Supply

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/brand/


----------



## Chaws

KEN W said:


> Check this out.....Just about every dogfood is listed here and its ingredients.The 5 star system is basically based on vegitable vs meat ingredients.Some eye openers.Most of the highly publicised brands are not rated very high.
> 
> I get 4-Health from Tractor Supply
> 
> http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/brand/


That site is mostly a load of crap. Simply basing a quality of food on its label is not a good measure of quality. Processing of meat and their common saying that because it says Chicken as the number 1 ingredient but ranking it lower because it "probably" has most of its water weight cooked out, is not accurate. Contacting the manufacturers and identifying the ingredients is the proper method. I feed Pro Plan Performance year round to my hounds and they have chicken as the number 1 ingredient but after contacting them, they say the cooked weight is still the most weight in the formula.

Also they don't take in to measure the number of recalls certain manufacturers have had in the past. An example, the feed you use is made in the same factory and by the same company that has numerous recalls in the past couple years.


----------



## BBD25

I find myself asking the question, "Who do I trust?" There are so many people with so many different opinions on dog food.

Chaws, I understand what you're saying about the "cooked" meat and their proportions to the ingredient list, but it does make sense. You trust your brand because you "call them" and they tell you their ingredients? Now, I'm a salemen, so I know how to talk to people and tell them what they want to hear.

I follow dogfoodadvisor.com because I dont know who to listen to. My old dog loves the blue buff. wildnerness chicken.

I wish we could see the actual food being made, and the ingredients going into the blend. I'm not attacking chaws, I just wish it was easier to choose.


----------



## Bobm

IMO Nothing is harder to research than dog food


----------



## obd2lover

Good post. Thanks for your sharing!


----------



## choc24/7

birdog105 said:


> This is what I feed... I physically watched my dog's energy level boost as I switched him over from Purina products.
> 
> I use the blue bag(adult maintenace) during the off-training season
> and switch to the active formula during hunting season... I like that the ingredients are so close that I don't have to wein him from bag to bag.
> http://www.countryvetpetfood.com/dog-fu ... hletes.cfm


wow, nothing about those ingredients would have me switch from feeding woodchips....yikes


----------



## BugGoSplat

Still trust Blue Buffalo, Taste of the Wild, Diamond Naturals, and others before Alpo and Ol' Roy


----------

